# Uchiha's Mangekyou Sharingan Gif



## Perseverance (May 18, 2008)

Created this for experimental/learning purposes. Tell me what you think - 

*Version 1*



*Version 2*



*Version 3*



*Version 4*



*Version 5* - Added Raw Video



*Final Version* - Added Background eyes effect


----------



## Alex (May 18, 2008)

Not bad 

I think I had a gif like that as an Avi.

It'd be cooler if the people in backround did something.


----------



## TekJounin (May 18, 2008)

Pretty nifty.  Could the words under Itachi's animated eye be removed?  They're too small to read properly & sort of detract from the animation.


----------



## Perseverance (May 18, 2008)

TekJounin said:


> Pretty nifty.  Could the words under Itachi's animated eye be removed?  They're too small to read properly & sort of detract from the animation.



ye i guess i could do that. I only had the sub version, could try searching for a raw version. 

@Alex - maybe that's something for me to improve on


----------



## karaseechakra (May 18, 2008)

Not bad at all. Well better than anything i could have made and i agree about the subtitles try and find a raw episode or even the cartoon network episode will do (If it's been releced yet) because the subtitles are really annoying. 
But other than the subs it's great.


----------



## Lust (May 18, 2008)

ove 'em


----------



## Tefax (May 18, 2008)

not bad, not bad  Keep it up


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2008)

Nice work, lotsa Uchiha


----------



## Velvet (May 18, 2008)

uchiha....nice


----------



## Perseverance (May 18, 2008)

Added tekjounin's advice. Changed the video to Raw version. Also made the overall image larger.



Next thing i'm going to try and do is have the background characters have some kind of animation.

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Perseverance (May 18, 2008)

Ok, here's my final final version. Added a background animation. Thanks for all the suggestions guys


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (May 19, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Sasuke (May 23, 2008)

The final version looks awesome.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (May 23, 2008)

Looks good.  I like the 5th version the most.


----------



## Soldier (May 23, 2008)

Thats really nice! it's fun too watch


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2008)

Not bad creations in the slightest.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 23, 2008)

quite funny good job


----------



## PlayStation (May 23, 2008)

Nice,I like the concept with the background


----------



## maximilyan (May 23, 2008)

you did a good job here. though the degree of difference in some of them isnt great enough to make in an individual piec.


----------



## Ashiya (May 24, 2008)

Nice effects. I like how their eyes light up in the abckground image especially


----------



## Gary (May 24, 2008)

good job remove the words for it to be great


----------



## KakU Camui (May 25, 2008)

That's really really awesomepek


----------



## faithless (May 25, 2008)

Version 5 & 6 wins.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats so good how did you do that


----------

